

Well, These New Zuckerberg IMs Won't Help Facebook's Privacy Problems - Hunchr
http://www.businessinsider.com/well-these-new-zuckerberg-ims-wont-help-facebooks-privacy-problems-2010-5#comments

======
hunterjrj
Take a bright guy, stick him in with a bunch of students who likely have
connections (sons/daughters of CEOs, politicians, etc.), give him TONS of
information about them and tell him not to use it to his advantage.

This is unsurprising.

------
jwegan
I find it suspicious that this IM conversation that took place over 6 years
ago and hasn't been mentioned before, suddenly "surfaces" when Facebook is
facing questions about privacy.

------
drivebyacct
New? A bunch of these IM conversations have been high profile discussion
pieces repeatedly over the last several years. This isn't surprising in the
least. The more that Zuckerberg's shit comes to light, the more he looks like
a complete douchebag.

